# Travel in and before retirement



## Akobo (Jan 28, 2013)

I know there are great places to go to but Kenya is just awesome. Purpose to travell to this great God given country.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to afford to go overseas, but I do plan to at least see all 48 of the lower United States. 

I'm planning to outfit a cargo van as a camper - any of you done anything like this? I've seen how much work it is and how hard it is to park and level an RV, no matter how small. Pop-up campers are a possibility but still a lot of hard work with the hands pulling out the sleeping boards and fitting the tents over them, cranking up the top. I thought about A-liners (or chalets) which have less work to set up but still not sure about it.

And the Class C motorhomes seem to be out of my price range. 

Suggestions, encouragement, etc. welcome.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I pull a little Coleman popup with a Subaru 4 cylinder. It gets about 22 mpg on average when I'm towing. It sets up in about 10-15 minutes, but it takes a little longer to close up shop. The little A-Frames would offer more security (from people and bears) but less room, which would be fine if all you want is a place to sleep. It would probably be easier to close up in wet conditions too, which is the biggest problem I've found with the canvas top. Good luck finding the right RV "fit" for you.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have an HHR and a teardrop. The teardrop has the chuckwagon. I will never get a passport so USA all the way....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've had 2 travel trailers, a truck camper and 2 motor homes. i still have the truck camper but have it set up on my land and a piece built on. i liked the motor homes. all i had to do after a long drive was pull into the campsite. walk back ,pull the drapes and get into bed. i'm looking for another now but much smaller than i've had. ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If room is not a MAJOR problem, consider some of the smaller fiberglass travel trailers. Scamp, Casita, Egg Camper, Escape and Snoozy are all in production right now. You can find used in those, plus some others that are no longer in production, at a doable price for most people. Plus, you can pull with a smaller vehicle!

Mon


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

jwal10 - I assume you carry a pop-up canvas for shade and rain cover? Do you ever find that weather is a problem with such a small inside space and cooking outside?

frogmammy - don't the smaller trailers also require leveling and all the hooking/unhooking?


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I have already done some travel since retiring last June. Went to Guatemala in December on a service trip to pipe fresh water to a Mayan village. 
Next big adventure begins one week from today, when I depart from Springer Mountain, Georgia to thru hike the Appalachian Trail, all the way to Mt. Katahdin, Maine. This 2,000+ mile trek should take me around 5 months, so I may be incommunicado from HT for a while.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Piney Woods said:


> jwal10 - I assume you carry a pop-up canvas for shade and rain cover? Do you ever find that weather is a problem with such a small inside space and cooking outside?


 
I put a bracket on the trailer for a large market umbrella (9'er, I think) and we also have a screened canvas shelter that works well to cover the bsck cooking area. Most of our trips are in late spring, summer and fall....James


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

WildBillTN - have a marvelous time and check in and make us jealous if you find an internet connection.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Piney Woods said:


> frogmammy - don't the smaller trailers also require leveling and all the hooking/unhooking?


Depends. Do you WANT to use the hookups? Which ones do you want to use? I do NOT have a problem NOT using electric at times. Some people don't have a bathroom in their small trailer...they wash at the kitchen sink, use a cassette/porta potty or that campground facilities. Some just have a bed, some just a bath.

Leveling is REALLY important if you plan on using your fridge, otherwise, just make yourself happy. On the smaller trailers like I'm talking about, the living area is about 10 foot long, wall to wall and (I believe) a touch over 6 foot wide. If your leveling is off majorly (6 inches or more), you're going to be uncomfortable.

Hookups? If you don't want water, electricity, or sewer, you don't need to hook up and that would be the same on any RVs.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Might take a look at some of those little fiberglass trailers here
http://www.fiberglassrv.com/forums/

Mon


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I dream of touring Europe, but will be staying put here in the good ole USA as far as traveling goes.


----------

